# 2012 Saturn Rafts - New Leafield C7 Valves



## SaturnRafts (Feb 25, 2009)

Last year there was a tremendous amount of input on our products here on the Buzz and we spent the offseason reviewing the comments to try to improve on what you all wanted to see changed. Specific to our Saturn Whitewater Rafts we've made 2 changes as a result of what you guys wanted to see;

1. All new 2012 Saturn Rafts (in stock currently) have been upgraded with Leafield C7 valves. This was no small effort but has been a great upgrade to our whitewater product line.

2. We're producing a new 12' Saturn Whitewater Raft after working with a couple of outfitters and Buzzards perfecting the technical specs. These rafts aren't yet in stock but should arrive in early May.

The 2012 rafts just came in stock and aren't even updated on our website yet. New pricing will be effective in April but we'll offer our 2011 pricing for any buzzards that call. Have a great rafting season!


----------

